# überblenden?



## lena (19. September 2002)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie ich im Photoshop Bilder übereinander lege?! [*für die frage in diesem forum etwas schäm* ]
Naja...schonmal danke im vorraus ;o)

Lena

<a href="http://www.lostdreams.de.tf" target="blank"><img border="0" src="http://dark-soul.piranho.com/button1.gif" alt="look into my soul..."></a>


----------



## remedy` (19. September 2002)

*layer klatschen, ebenen masken*

Bevor man dich hier haut , nimm mal den Suchbutton und suche nach ebenen masken oder layer klatschen.


----------



## ponda (19. September 2002)

Bilder übereinander legen:> 
was meinst du genau damit? Bitte beschreibe
dein problem etwas genauer.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. September 2002)

Öffne 2 Bilder in PS!

Dann aktivierst du eines und drückst STRG+A und dann STRG+C.
Jetzt gehst du in das zweite Bild und drückst STRG-V.

Die beiden Bilder wurden in 2 Ebenen angeordnet (rechts das Ebenenfenster).

Jetzt wählst du die obere Ebene aus und stellst die Transparenz oder Opacity oder wie auch immer das heißt auf 50%.
Die beidene Bilder liegen jetzt übereinander.

So habe ich das verstanden.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (19. September 2002)

> Bevor man dich hier haut , nimm mal den Suchbutton und suche nach ebenen masken oder layer klatschen.



So seh ich das auch, normalerweise gäbs jetzt direkt den großen Suchen Button 
Naja, lies dir mal einen von den xx Ebenenmasken Threads durch, da sollte eigentlich in sogut wie jedem Thread eine Lösung vorhanden sein (auch wenn's immer die gleiche Frage und die gleiche Antwort ist. In den neueren Threads kannst du auch mal sehen wie genervt man reagiert, wenn man die Frage schon 10 mal beantwortet hat. *grml*)

Übrigens: Man schlägt keine Damen


----------

